# Fishing in sound/icw for shark- for all u shark guys



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

How important is it to get bait to the channel if going for sharks in the sound/ intercostal waterway. I don't have a kayak and was wondering if I'm wasting my time trying off my pier (which is pretty deep pier). I'd also take ideas how to get my bait to the channel. Thanks!


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

This past Friday we had 2 runs with one resulting in a 6ft bull in the sound. Baits were maybe 30-40 yards off the end of the dock and no where near the channel. Even though we used a yak to get them out that far, I would think you'd be fine to try without one.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Sound*

were you east or west of the Bob Sykes bridge? thanks


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

Wugitus said:


> were you east or west of the Bob Sykes bridge? thanks


East


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice that makes me feel better. I was going to try off the beach 2 nights ago but the damn Seagrass was too thick on ok aloosa island.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

How late we're u out nick


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

cmg76 said:


> How late we're u out nick


Midnight or so. 
Baits in at 8:30 and nothing for almost the first hour. One short run around 9:15 then around 9:45 had run#2, which was the bull. It was a short notice thing and we only had 2 baits so after we got the bull in, we had a couple celebratory beers and called it a night :beer:


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Icw*

is this worth trying in the Tiger Point Area?


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

That's awesome man what bait u use? I got some great trout heads I'm gonna put out tomorrow night. Hit me up if u ever wanna fish in ft Walton. I have a nice beach and pier area behind our apt in the icw.


----------



## Nick J. (Mar 15, 2009)

Wugitus said:


> is this worth trying in the Tiger Point Area?


not worth it at all :whistling:



cmg76 said:


> That's awesome man what bait u use? I got some great trout heads I'm gonna put out tomorrow night. Hit me up if u ever wanna fish in ft Walton. I have a nice beach and pier area behind our apt in the icw.


Trout carcasses:thumbup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Finger mullet tend to work well. As do hardtails


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

How important would u say it is to get bait into channel? I live on north side of sound and no kayak. Or any tips on how to get bait across the icw. It's not too too wide


----------

